# Rabbits- Abbreviations and Definitions



## woodleighcreek

*Rabbitry* - a place where rabbits are raised

*Hole* - Cage

*Lagomorph* - The order which rabbits, along with pikas and hares, are in. 

*ARBA* - American Rabbit Breeders Association

*Doe*: A female rabbit

*Buck*: a male rabbit

*Sire*: a rabbit's father

*Dam*: a rabbit's mother

*DOA*: Dead on Arrival. For example, If a rabbit kindles 4 live kits, and one dead one. The dead one would be DOA. 

*Junior* - A rabbit under 6 months of age

*Senior* - A rabbit over 6 months of age

*6/8* (also known as a intermediate) - A rabbit between 6-8 months

*Variety*- The color or pattern of the rabbit (depends on the breed)

*Class* - Age group of the rabbit. Either Junior, 6/8, or Senior

*Solid* - A rabbit that has color covering its entire body. Such as a black or a blue

*Agouti* - A type of rabbit's color that has bands and ticking. Such as opal, chestnut, squirrel, etc.

*Shaded* - Usually has darker colors on the nose, ears, and other parts of the body. The rest of the body is a lighter color. Such as sable point or a smoke pearl.

*Broken* - A color together with white. Spotted or blanket pattern.

*Charlie* - a rabbit with two broken-pattern genes. Has less than 10% color.

*Molt* - A coat that is out of condition.
*
Malocclusion* - Teeth that are not properly aligned.

*Pedigree* - A document showing 3 generations of the rabbit with the history of all their ancestors. 

*Registration* - States that the rabbit is free of any disqualifications and is purebred. 

*Leg* - Grand Champion leg. If a rabbit wins in its class in an ARBA sanctioned show and  there are at least 5 rabbits and three breeders in the class, a rabbit is eligible to get a leg.

*Open Show* - A show where anyone of any age is allowed to enter

*Youth Show*- A show where the entrant must be between the ages of 5-18 in order to enter their rabbit. 

*Kindling* - When a rabbit gives birth

*Kits* - Baby rabbits.

*Peanut* - A rabbit with two dwarf genes. This is always fatal. 

*Palpate* -To feel the doe's abdomen for babies. 

*DQ* - Disqualification

*BIS*-Best In Show

*RIS*-Reserve in Show

*BOB*-Best of Breed

*BOS*-Best opposite sex 

*BOV* - Best of Variety

*BOSV* - Best Opposite Sex of Variety

*BOG*-Best of Group
*
BOSG*-Best Opposite sex of group

*BEW*-Blue eyed white

*REW*-Red eyed white

*Himi*- Himalayan

*Tort* - Tortoiseshell

*AOV*-All other variaties

*Vienna Mark*-A rabbit with white spots caused by the Vienna, or BEW gene


----------



## TigerLilly

Thank you for that. It's been about 20 yrs since I've had rabbits; that was a welcome refresher.


----------



## woodleighcreek

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> Thank you for that. It's been about 20 yrs since I've had rabbits; that was a welcome refresher.


Your welcome! I made this to help out with the FAQ and Im glad it helped someone!


----------



## dbunni

Can you edit your "leg" def... The rabbit can win any class and get a leg as long as there is 5 animals and 3 exhibitors.  Does not have to be BOB, BOV, etc.

Oh ... Senior ... a rabbit over 6 months of age in 4 class, over 8 months of age in 6 class.  A 6 class animal cannot be registered until it is a senior, or over 8 months of age.


----------



## woodleighcreek

dbunni said:
			
		

> Can you edit your "leg" def... The rabbit can win any class and get a leg as long as there is 5 animals and 3 exhibitors.  Does not have to be BOB, BOV, etc.


Just fixed it. Let me know if I made any other mistakes or I need to add anything.


----------



## dbunni

BTW ... nice job ..  there are so many the list could go on ... and on ... and on ...


----------



## woodleighcreek

Ok, just added some more definitions.


----------



## CCourson05

I think dewlap should be added. I have had to answer that several times in my life...:/


----------



## oneacrefarm

You need to add:

"Popples" - rabbit kits, because they "pop" up and down in the nest box.

"Binkies" - a jumping movement made by happy bunnies!

Shannon


----------



## Livestock lover

Good for the "newer" rabbit lovers!


----------



## happy acres

Thank you for this! I'm new (ish)  to rabbits, having to learn as I go!


----------



## ChickenMomma91

'Lop' should be included since newbies won't know what that is. I technically don't even know what it really is, all I know is the doe I had as a kid was a lop eared albino mix breed


----------



## GoatMum101

wow love this! learnt so much!


----------



## Amaggio

Thank you! This is a great reference guide for someone new to rabbits, like myself.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Well, a tortoiseshell is a 'solid' colored rabbit, although to look at it, it's a blond with a different colored nose.  Himilayans and other 'pointed' colors are also 'solids', even though the rabbit looks like it is different colors.  Which it is, it's just a 'solid' color pattern.  It requires a double recessive on the "A" color gene, an "aa".  Which means you can't get the agouti color pattern by breeding two 'solid' colored rabbits together.

Agouti is a color pattern, much more so than a color.  It has the white circles around the eyes, nose and in the ears, white under the tail and a white undercarriage as well as the bands of color on each hair shaft.

Also, 'molt' is when the hair comes off the rabbit such as when your dog is shedding.  A rabbit can have a poor coat and not be in molt, but generally when they're molting, they look a mess.

Each breed also has it's own terminology.  If it's an English angora, the fuzzy on it's face and ears is called 'furnishings'.  And, the coat on an angora is called 'wool', I'll have to go back and read the list again to see if that was listed.


----------

